# (TAS) Skills & Safety Course - Completed/Updated 14/9



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi All,

Thought I'd post up here firstly as I'm looking into organising a SOT specific skills and safety course to be held by Next Level Kayaking in Hobart, TAS.

I need 20 people for the course to run for just SOT's, just waiting on a price but the current general course for September is $40 pp which is a bargain for a couple of hours.

I will be able to supply up to 4 Hobie Quest 11's for free use during the event if necessary.

If anyone's interested shoot me an e-mail info at paddlefishtasmania.com.au or PM here

Cheers
Nathan


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I would be in for this if it was on a Sunday. Last year i intended to get paddle coaching from Ben from NLK, something i intend to do this season. I also have a couple of spare SOTs that could be borrowed for the day.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Go for it Taswegians. We are approaching the third Safety Day here in SE Qld (viewtopic.php?f=9&t=61703), and the responses from the first two were overwhelming. So much to learn, and so valuable the info.

Taswegians - support this event....your life may depend on it one day.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Yakko, respect. Great to see this happening.


----------



## mattmoki (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

Cheers Guys,

Were up to around 10 at the moment so it all should be a goer.

Cost should be around $40 per person and I'm just waiting on info back about when and where it could be held.

Nathan


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

Was asked the question today about location, this course will be held in Hobart at the Clarence pool.

We should be a goer and am just waiting to get confirmation on available dates, most likely during September. We're hoping to secure a Sunday so that Scott can attend. We're also likely to use the event as a story for a fishing mag as well as filming it for a youtube type tutorial which we'll make available for everyone.

It would be great if you're interested or plan to attend to comment on the relevant post on my facebook page, or email me, just so I can contact everyone directly.

Regards
Nathan


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi All,

Thanks to all those that have expressed interest in attending a SOT specific safety and skills day.

At this stage we've had around a dozen people express interest, with different availability, which won't be enough at this stage to host a SOT specific event.

However the team at Next Level Kayaking have a safety and skills day, designed for ocean multisport craft already planned for September 12 and have invited SOT and kayak fisho's to also attend this course as most of it is universal. You can obtain more information and book a place here http://www.nextlevelkayaking.com.au/

In the mean time I will continue to take number for a SOT specific course and once we have 20 people all available at the same time well make a specific booking.

Please feel free to contact me via email info at paddlefishtasmania.com.au or via the facebook page https://www.facebook.com/#!/PaddlefishTasmania to register your interest in a future event.

Cheers
Nathan


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

Well after what felt like trying to herd cats. We weren't able to find enough paddlers, available at the same time to hold a SOT specific course.

However I did attend the general course held by Ben form Next Level Kayaking on Thursday night, dragging my wife along. The idea being that if she could self-recover anyone could.

Out of around 20 participants we were the only two "kayaks" with all but one being ocean and performance type skills. Mostly a group of experienced paddlers but a handful with under 6 months experience. A really nice group of encouraging people.

After a short briefing and discussion about safety equipment we jumped straight into the pool. Starting off with getting used to the boats, how you could move around and the tipping points, then it was into self-recovery. With such a big group/area it was hard to here the finer details but we dove in. My wife initially had trouble righting the boat but after a few attempts mastered the push/pull method. She was able to pull herself up and rest on the edge of the boat but wasn't strong enough to pull herself across and complete a self rescue.

My first attempt was unsuccesful as I didn't push myself far enough across and fell straight back in. Second time I pulled too hard, smashing the boat right into my mouth, inserting a tooth deep into my lip and damn near knocked myself out.

Third time I was up and in. Over the next thirty minutes i jumped in and out around another 20 times and had it down easy in a single movement.

For my wife it wasn't so easy. Under direct tuition and demonstration from Ben we move to a "rear entry". with the narrower rear of the Quest 11 she was able to drag herself in using the bungee's and crawl across the boat to re-enter. Some great tips in this situation is to stay laying on the craft and just slide/snake your way into the cockpit to prevent a re-capsize.

Unfortunately all the time spent supervising the missus meant I didn't get a lot of time to work on assisted and group re-entry so we'll be working with NLK in a smaller group setting in the near future to get these skills down.

Was a highly worthwhile session and one all paddlers should do. I'm lucky to have never capsized and feel very greatful that I've never actually come out in the wild before as I doubt without the practice in very controlled circumstances I would've been able to re-enter.

I'll stick up some GoPro footage as soon as it loads on youtube. Not photo's sorry, I was so engrossed in the session I forgot to get out and take some.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCWjhT0l ... e=youtu.be


----------

